# Low cost controller review



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

Wanted to share
I have been using a low cost 30 amp PWM charge controller to do experimenting with a 100 watt panel.
It seems to work really well it even has a timer that's fairly easy to use if you want to have the 
light shut off after a predetermined amount of hours. It's cheap enough to keep as an extra
in a faraday cage. ( I got a few for bartering ) $14 with shipping from ebay



about the 9th one down 
http://www.ebay.com/sch/m.html?_odk...ontroller.TRS0&_nkw=solar+controller&_sacat=0


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Jun 25, 2014)

Those are some pretty nice prices. I paid twice that for my battery tender, and all it has is a stupid green/yellow light when its charging.

You post some cool shite Budgetprepper. While the rest of us are fighting about politiks and other fecal topics, you are out there posting real survivalist stuff. WTG Dood.


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Jun 25, 2014)

I got one of these
Battery Tender Solar Controller | 406-588 | J&P Cycles

Still dunno how well it works because the solar cells I am using are underwhelming. I don't think they output enough to open the gate to charge the damned battery (even though they are supposed to be 10w solar cells.). I need a new solar cell, but one that's portable.


----------



## CTHorner (Aug 6, 2013)

Some free advice on solar from someone who has been on solar for twenty-seven years. I can’t remember how many times I have been asked to look at someone else’s system to give advice. And it seems to me the same mistake is always made.

12-volt DC is not like 120-volt AC because it is much weaker, and it is subject to the laws of physics. In a nutshell the current wants to take the path of least resistance, and will travel along the outside of the wire before it goes inside. Because of that there is a loss of about ten percent for every ten feet of wire on average. The way to overcome this is to increase the outside surface of the wire, and the way to do that is to use as many strands of wire you can afford. Another thing you can do is shorten the distance wherever possible. 

And as for charge controller’s a pulse width modulation charge controller is the only way to go. It works like the flash on a modern camera. It takes low voltage, and stores it up and pumps it into the battery. So when a regular charge controller sits idle the pulse is still working in low light. I have charged a battery under a street light with a pulse controller.


----------



## SittingElf (Feb 9, 2016)

CTHorner said:


> And as for charge controller's a pulse width modulation charge controller is the only way to go. It works like the flash on a modern camera. It takes low voltage, and stores it up and pumps it into the battery. So when a regular charge controller sits idle the pulse is still working in low light. I have charged a battery under a street light with a pulse controller.


That's an interesting statement, considering that virtually every solar expert in the world, and the actual specifications clearly show that MPPT controllers are more efficient and produce anywhere from 15-30% more out of your panels to the batteries than PWM controllers.
The only advantage of PWM controllers that I can glean is price. Maybe good for an inexpensive and non-critical use of a couple of hundred watt system, but seems a waste of money if your intent is to squeeze the max out of a larger system with expensive panels and batteries.

(I'm in the middle of putting together a 24v 1kW panel system charging 500A/h of AGM batteries for use in a grid down, 24/7 backup contingency to run my aquaponics system, and keep feeding my family (and charging an iPad) while never pulling more than a maximum of 30% off my batteries for long life use.)

My philosophy is that there are some preps that should not be based on price, but rather on longevity, reliability, and safety....regardless of cost. In the case of power, it doesn't make sense to me to purchase ultra-cheap parts that are likely to fail relatively quickly, and leave me without use when replacements can no longer be purchased and/or available in SHTF. One time cringe buy = the security of lifelong use.


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Jun 25, 2014)

What kinda fish you use in your rig?


----------



## SittingElf (Feb 9, 2016)

Blue Tilapia... and one Pleco to clean the bottom of the tank.


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

SittingElf said:


> That's an interesting statement, considering that virtually every solar expert in the world, and the actual specifications clearly show that MPPT controllers are more efficient and produce anywhere from 15-30% more out of your panels to the batteries than PWM controllers.
> The only advantage of PWM controllers that I can glean is price. Maybe good for an inexpensive and non-critical use of a couple of hundred watt system, but seems a waste of money if your intent is to squeeze the max out of a larger system with expensive panels and batteries.
> 
> (I'm in the middle of putting together a 24v 1kW panel system charging 500A/h of AGM batteries for use in a grid down, 24/7 backup contingency to run my aquaponics system, and keep feeding my family (and charging an iPad) while never pulling more than a maximum of 30% off my batteries for long life use.)
> ...


 So for a spair you are putting back a top of line mppt charge controller in your faraday cage? 
Yes a mppt charge controller is better for charging - no doubt-

Unreliable? Nope not really,, I know of two of these that have been running for years
One is a 100 watt on a chicken coupe,, One that is a basic set up just for LED lights with 300 watts

With one of these and a 100 watt panel I can charge up a dead car batter in just a few hours
---- I know for sure--- I do it all the time I do experiments all the time with 100 watts and one of these. 
"I speak from experience" How many of these have you hook up just to see what can be done?

If you don't have hundreds of dollars to spend on spare parts in case of a EMP this could be a real life saver.

This is a prepper sight and this post isn't about How much you can spend to have top of line spare parts but rather
what you do right now to get ready for a EMP without breaking the bank while trying to get ready for SHTF
How do you know there "are likely to fail relatively quickly" How many have you tested?

This is the style controller used by most companies like Renogy and plenty of others in a 300 watt "kit" 
Renogy 300W Watt Solar Panel Kit 3 100W 12V 24V Mono RV Boat Charge Controller | eBay

Using three of these I can easily get 900 watts of panels up and running in short order
I think one or a few of these will look pretty good after a EMP attack. better a low cost controller rather
than no controller

right now I run 3 MPPT controllers but this what I put back "Just in case" along with some diodes and a few
spare panels


----------



## New guy 101 (Dec 17, 2014)

budgetprepp-n said:


> So for a spair you are putting back a top of line mppt charge controller in your faraday cage?
> Yes a mppt charge controller is better for charging - no doubt-
> 
> Unreliable? Nope not really,, I know of two of these that have been running for years
> ...


Now that's what I'm talking about....a good sparring of ideas and experience.....point to Budgetprepp-n in my score card. Sounds like a great idea and I am going shopping.

Thanks Budgetprepp-n.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Cost effective rule of thumb for charge controllers is to use a PMW for systems with less than 1000 watts in panels. With over 1000 watts in panels the higher efficiency justifies the much higher cost of a MPPT type controller. The MPPT controller is also much more forgiving of poorly matched panel voltages. Keep in mind that a 20 amp controller at 12v can only handle about 240 watts in panels. If you instead use a 24v battery bank and controller you can get away with 480 watts worth of panels.

Having said that I use a MPPT for both of my solar systems but keep less expensive backup PMW controllers in my EMP container.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

see how they work in 24 months.... 

We tried one at work...we stuck with morningstar...more money better quality better warranty


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

Maine-Marine said:


> see how they work in 24 months....
> 
> We tried one at work...we stuck with morningstar...more money better quality better warranty


 Dead on Maine Marine...you are hooking one up at work to see how it works?

Now that's the way to form your opinion before you have an opinion check for yourself. My hat is off to you

A lot of people don't try anything for themselves before telling someone whats good or bad or they go by
what someone else said.

Warranty? yep morningstar is better at 5years the low cost is only 1 year 
But in all fairness 5 times better warranty at 9 times the price 
morningstar 124.95 low cost controller 14.00 
Morningstar Prostar PS 30 Solar Panel Charge Controller | eBay

Myself I run a good mppt controllers but this post is for the guy that's doing the best he can with
what he has to work with. They want to have some spare parts but their still trying to get food put back
and $150 to $ 500 is just to much to spend on a good controller when it's better spend elsewhere on necessities.


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

My philosophy is that there are some preps that should not be based on price, but rather on longevity, reliability, and safety....regardless of cost. In the case of power, it doesn't make sense to me to purchase ultra-cheap parts that are likely to fail relatively quickly, and leave me without use when replacements can no longer be purchased and/or available in SHTF. One time cringe buy = the security of lifelong use.[/QUOTE]

Ok you go me I admit it your right 
If someone doesn't have the money to buy top of the line stuff he should not put anything back.
Rather he should go without anything and starve and have no lights or food and plan on stealing someone else's 
top of the line preps to feed his kids 
I appreciate your wisdom and input........Thank you so much


----------



## SittingElf (Feb 9, 2016)

Sorry, but we'll have to disagree.... The sarcasm isn't necessary. It's a DISCUSSION forum.

Prepping for me is about how to take care of my family for LONG TERM (as in YEARS)....not just for a couple of weeks, expecting the lights to go back on...and that is EXACTLY what most people will be waiting for, and believing will happen.

When that car battery you are using instead of a deep cycle battery fails, you have nothing. Prepping isn't about "cheap". It's about surviving for as long as necessary...even in perpetuity. In the long run, spending appropriate $$ to buy high grade items is cheaper, and likely to last far longer. 

For a simple example, I have purchased cheap shirts in WalMart and the like, and while they have worked for their purpose, those shirts have quickly deteriorated over multiple washings; the colors fading; and material shredding. On the other hand, I have purchased some much higher quality shirts that cost more than three times as much... used for the same purpose that I still wear regularly, and have for more than 15 years. The colors have not faded, and the material is still strong after many, many washings. I would likely have had to purchase at least 7 or 8 of the cheaper shirts over the same period. So which is cheaper in the long run? The answer is clear. (Thank you Dad for teaching me that lesson so many years ago...)

My own solar array is only being tested for function and performance right now. Once I have the numbers I am looking for, the panels, batteries, and control units are being stored in a very large, under stairs closet that I have converted into a Faraday cage and safe room, along with other items. The panel mounts and post will remain in place where the system will be eventually used when needed. I am estimating three hours to set it back up, and my generator will run the pumps until I have the solar system up. The AGM batteries will be trickle charged occasionally on the grid until they are needed with the panels. Yes, this was pricey....but it insures that I will be able to continue putting food on the table for my family and prep partners in perpetuity. That is PRICELESS.


----------

